# شرح تفصيلي عن جهاز الmonitor



## نسيم الخلد (19 يوليو 2007)

الملف يحتوي على شرح مفصل عن احد اهم الاجهزة الطبية المستخدمة في مراقبة حالة المريض 

اتمتى ان ينال اعجابكم:12: 

للتحميل


http://www.box.net/shared/7gessy7d2a


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يوليو 2007)

تحية طيبة .

فعلا اخي نسيم لهذا الجهاز اهمية كبيرة في مراقبة حالة المريض وبيان حالته ومستجداتها وهي العين 

الساهرة وتعد من اوليات اهتمام المهندس الطبي .

تسلم وماقصرت وفعلا تختار المواضيع التي تجلب الأهتمام .

البغدادي .


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

متشكر جدا ياخي


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.fawz (24 مارس 2010)

والله عاشت ايدك


----------



## amiesab (25 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي


----------



## ahmadba (27 مارس 2010)

مشكور جاري التحميل


----------



## 3mer (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## أحمد دالاتي (5 يونيو 2010)

بصراحة شي حلو كتييير الله يعطيك العافي


----------



## omarel3araby (9 يونيو 2010)

thanksssssssss


----------



## علاء حسين عبود (29 يونيو 2010)

Thankssssssssssss


----------



## اية عمار (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااا


----------



## علي_عراق (9 يوليو 2010)

متشكرين


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khzal2011 (14 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين ياشباب بس ازاحدى عندو فكرة عن أجهزة غسيل الكلى غامبر ak96وفريزينوس ضروري


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور
وبارك الله فيك
سلمت الايادي


----------



## suzran (27 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## UAE Eng (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## استبرق غسان (2 أغسطس 2011)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو:75:


----------



## عاشق التاريخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شركه اراب ميديكال من الشركات المتخصصه في استيراد الاجهزه ومستلزماتها الطبيه حيث يتوافر لدينا جميع مستلزمات كل اجهزه المونيتور ورسم القلب والدياثيرمى والتخدير والتنفس الصناعى والمصدر الضوئي وكذلك جميع انواع اللمبات الطبيه الفروع بالقاهره والاسكندريه والمنصوره للتواصل 
القاهره 16 شارع بستان الفاضل القصر العينى الاسكندريه 19 ش عبد الحميد بدوى من ش شامبليون بجوار حلوانى باليرما الازاريطه المنصوره 4 ش رمزى متفرع من ش جيهان امام مستشفي الطواري


----------



## عاشق التاريخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

لدينا جميع كابلات المونيتور ومستلزماتها والسونار النيرف والسيميلاتور للتواصل [email protected],com


----------



## mony_eng (23 ديسمبر 2011)

يسلمووووو اجا الموضوع بوقته عاشت الايادي


----------



## المهندسه التقنيه (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكوووور*


----------



## ehab_fahmy (5 يناير 2012)

ممتاز ورائع


----------



## maglan (7 ديسمبر 2018)

تسلم ربنا يحفظك


----------

